# Yamaha YS828W partial restoration



## YSHSfan

This is my latest YS828W (#6).
I purchased it yesterday. It seems to be by far the most solid 828 I've gotten (seems like it did not get too much use for its age, but unfortunately was not garage kept, so it needs cosmetic attention). 
Auger housing, augers serations and even the scraper blade are in very good shape (despite the corrosion on them).
I've decided to give it the powder coat treatment of the auger housing and all of its components.
It will be getting commercial Honda side skids (side plates are drilled already to fit them).
I was able to disassemble it tonight except for one auger which has a seized shear pin and possibly seized auger. As soon as I get it apart I'll be dropping them off at the powdercoating place.
I will try to keep you updated on the progress of the project.


----------



## JnC

Great looking machine, truly a great find. By the way is this you or do you have competition in CT? lol

Yamaha snowblower parts and repairs


----------



## Coby7

How were the bearings on the end of the auger shaft?


----------



## YSHSfan

JnC said:


> Great looking machine, truly a great find. By the way is this you or do you have competition in CT? lol
> 
> Yamaha snowblower parts and repairs


Competition..... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## YSHSfan

Coby7 said:


> How were the bearings on the end of the auger shaft?


Bearings are bad, but whenever I disassemble an auger housing, I change the bearings, unless they are in excellent condition (which rarely happens).


----------



## YSHSfan

I was able to remove the seized shear pin, but (as suspected) the left side auger is seized to the shaft, so I would have to deal with it (I'll try the heat and cool trick fist since it worked on another YS828 with frozen/seized augers).


----------



## YSHSfan

Just dropped off the parts at the powder coating place (except the siezed auger that I still have to remove).
It will probably take a few weeks or so to get them back.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## YSHSfan

I was able to free up and removed the remaining seized auger (using heat/cool/twist and pull method), so this evening it will be dropped off at the powder coating place.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hey, while you are waiting for those parts to come back from the powder coater, a nice road trip to Bay City to pick this up might just be the ticket. You know it has your name written all over it...

YAMAHA LAWN TRACTOR 48" DECK


----------



## YSHSfan

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hey, while you are waiting for those parts to come back from the powder coater, a nice road trip to Bay City to pick this up might just be the ticket. You know it has your name written all over it...
> 
> YAMAHA LAWN TRACTOR 48" DECK


It really looks like a very nice and clean unit. 
And while it will make a nice addition to my Yamaha OPE "collection" I really like a Zero Turn Mower instead of a Tractor.
I also need to sell some of my Yammies before I buy a big ticket item.
It is not a total NO to a Yamaha tractor, but at least not for now, maybe in a few years...., and maybe if I can find one with all or most the attachments (assuming they were made for it) :icon-hgtg:


----------



## bwdbrn1

Looks like there was a snowblower attachment and cab. Now I know you really want one.:wavetowel2:

Yamaha Lawn Tractor Fan club


----------



## YSHSfan

bwdbrn1 said:


> Looks like there was a snowblower attachment and cab. Now I know you really want one.:wavetowel2:


That might be a possibility (in the future). 
Just one tractor, blower and cab (hopefuly not another collection)....... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## YSHSfan

Tonight I dropped off the remaining auger at the powder coating place.


----------



## nwcove

looking forward to seeing the yammi completed !


----------



## mobiledynamics

HSBF :

Did you visit Allentown this weekend.:icon_whistling:

Yamaha YT828 Snowblower Parts or Repair Local Pick Up Only | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan

mobiledynamics said:


> HSBF :
> 
> Did you visit Allentown this weekend.:icon_whistling:
> 
> Yamaha YT828 Snowblower Parts or Repair Local Pick Up Only | eBay


No, I did not.
It seems like a very clean unit though and I think the price was excellent.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sorry you missed out on this one . Engine aside, metal on augers and bucket if not tractor or extension looked pretty damm good.

Don't pay much attention to Yammys. Was the extension on it a golden unicorn


----------



## YSHSfan

Today I picked up the powder coated parts. They look nice. I have to prepare a gearbox assembly to put the entire auger housing and chute together.


----------



## YSHSfan

mobiledynamics said:


> Sorry you missed out on this one . Engine aside, metal on augers and bucket if not tractor or extension looked pretty damm good.
> 
> Don't pay much attention to Yammys. Was the extension on it a golden unicorn


If you are talking about the auger housing extension, I think it was standard on most if not all YS624 and YS828.


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is a pic of the auger housing assembled.


----------



## YSHSfan

One more


----------



## db9938

Looks really nice!


----------



## JnC

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## chaulky45

*nice*



hsblowersfan said:


> Today I picked up the powder coated parts. They look nice. I have to prepare a gearbox assembly to put the entire auger housing and chute together.


Nice job, cant beat the power coating


----------



## YSHSfan

*YS828W reassembled*

And here it finally is all together...


----------



## nwcove

awesome work hs !! are we going to be blessed with a short video if you are blessed with snow !?


----------



## YSHSfan

nwcove said:


> awesome work hs !! are we going to be blessed with a short video if you are blessed with snow !?


I am afraid not, as it is going to a new good home in a few days.
But if I do another YS828 and keep it I will sure make a video of it in use on deep snow (if we get a good storm as our average yearly snow fall is only ~35").


----------



## AriensProMike

Looks really good. Nice work!

Is the powder coating pricey?


----------



## YSHSfan

AriensProMike said:


> Looks really good. Nice work!


Thanks Mike.



AriensProMike said:


> Is the powder coating pricey?


The place I take them to charges me $150-$250 for sandblasting and powder coating the entire auger housing assembly with all of its painted components plus the muffler cover and the lower tractor cover, price depends on the amount of corrosion. 
Other places quoted me up to $350 for the same work.

This is basically one set powder coated:


----------

